# Above ground pool wall return leaking?



## Don2222 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello
This should not happen! The old eyeball and trim ring was lost and could not be installed this year. So I went to the local pool supply and purchased a new good quality PoolMaster wall Return fitting and installed it. Well I could not get it to stop leaking!
It was not leaking where it touched the pool wall so I know it was installed properly! It was leaking where the inside house adapter screws into the fitting that is attached to the pool!
 So I went back to the pool store and they said to put Teflon tape on the inside fitting. I asked where does it say in the new package that this needed to be done and did not get an answer because it does not say anywhere! So I bought some tape and put it on. Not too much and not to little! Well if the pipes were tapered, then this would probably have worked! However it did not! So I had some TFE plaster or plumbers Teflon Pipe thread paste and put that on. It does not harden so the pipes can be removed but of course in this case there is never a need to take these apart! Again that was better getting the leak from squirting out down to a slow dribble and would have worked if the pipes were tapered! There is about 20 PSI of pressure here and the Teflon Paste bottle states it does not hold the pressure especially if the pipes are not tapered!
I am not the only one having this problem!
See
https://www.troublefreepool.com/threads/18672-Small-Leak-on-return-on-outside-pool-wall
Home Depot has a new pipe dope called MegaLoc so I came home and gave that a shot. Where Teflon Pipe dope is white this is a light bluish green or aqua color and it worked!
I also though PVC cement may work fine too.
Then there is one last problem!
The new wall or filter return should come with a 3rd gasket made out of a different material usually cork, see last pic below.
This gasket goes on the outside over the wall return gasket so when the return fixture is tightened down on the pool, it stops the rubber type seal gasket from twisting and stretching! My new wall return did not come with this 3rd gasket so I had to make one out of a red silicone sheet. This worked well as you can see the cream color rubber gasket is even and not stretched out at approx 11 o’clock as in the pevious Pics!
What would you do? Have you seen this problem?

Pic 1&2 - shows a spray coming out and water dribbling down
Pic 3 - fitting with MegaLoc
Pic 4 - MegaLoc
Pic 5-7 Where does it say how to stop it from leaking?
Pic 8 - new red silicone holding gasket
Pic 9 - Silicone sheet
Pic 10 - The missing 3rd gasket for my new part.
Looks like cardboard but a little stronger and more flexible, it is cork! However the high temp shinny silicone gasket I cut may last longer and it works great!


----------



## Dantheman300z (Jun 14, 2018)

That paper gasket is a slip ring. Any good pool store should sell that on its own. When return fitting leak they do not leak on threaded sections, they leak past the gaskets. I am worried that the silicone sheet and your gasket still are binding, during pool installs only the 1.5 inch fitting that threads inside the turn return fitting needs tape. The return fitting itself always goes on "dry". 

As well it all your lost was the eyeball fitting. That piece should have been purchased by itself as well and no complete fitting should have been purchased.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 14, 2018)

Dantheman300z said:


> That paper gasket is a slip ring. Any good pool store should sell that on its own. When return fitting leak they do not leak on threaded sections, they leak past the gaskets. I am worried that the silicone sheet and your gasket still are binding, during pool installs only the 1.5 inch fitting that threads inside the turn return fitting needs tape. The return fitting itself always goes on "dry".
> 
> As well it all your lost was the eyeball fitting. That piece should have been purchased by itself as well and no complete fitting should have been purchased.


Thanks for that information.
The reason for the new wall return fitting is that the old fitting was not a standard PoolMaster and the pool store and Namco’s eye and ring just would not fit. Now that I have a standard Pool Master return fitting I purchased an extra eye and ring. Also had to get a new winter plug because the old screw cap plug would not fit. See pics below of old wall return fitting. Since I found the paper or cardboard gasket from the old fitting, I can reuse that but the silicone gasket really seems fine. The silicone gasket is shinny and did not seem to bind up at all. Also since the silicone gasket is very strong and has a wide temperature range it will last longer!
Pic 1 & 2 - old wall return fitting & closing cap (Brand UnKnown!) Could not find a new eyeball & ring anywhere for it?
Pic 3 - old return fitting inside and outside worn rubber gaskets. Rough shape!


----------



## zrock (Jun 15, 2018)

Actually you are suppose to smear the gaskets with vasoline and install them . This keeps them from catching and binding up. No need for the 3rd gasket. Remember most of these products are for professional install no instructions needed. In one of your pics im assuming that is a leak spraying strait up? Im thinking the new jet had a defect in it some ware possibly you over tightened the outer ring and caused a hairline crack or it was manufactured with a flaw. 
Why are they being removed every year?


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 15, 2018)

zrock said:


> Actually you are suppose to smear the gaskets with vasoline and install them . This keeps them from catching and binding up. No need for the 3rd gasket. Remember most of these products are for professional install no instructions needed. In one of your pics im assuming that is a leak spraying strait up? Im thinking the new jet had a defect in it some ware possibly you over tightened the outer ring and caused a hairline crack or it was manufactured with a flaw.
> Why are they being removed every year?


 Vasoline is a good idea, my pool store did not mention that. Thanks. The spray leak going up is coming from the inner flex hose return adapter piece when it was under pressure with the filter on. It did not have any Teflon paste or tape on the threads. When I tried the Teflon Tape and then the Teflon paste it was better but still dribbled on the bottom of the threaded fitting. After using the MasterLoc which is the same consistency as of the Teflon Tape but aqua in color, it worked much better! The threaded pipe that goes into the return fitting is dry as a bone! The reason, the eye and the trim ring is removed and the plug installed at the end of the season is so the water does not leak out when the filter is disconnected, Water drained  and put in the garage to protect it from freezing. Is there a better way for the winter?


----------



## Dantheman300z (Jun 15, 2018)

Vaseline is a horrible idea, petroleum based products should not be used on gaskets or o-rings associated with a pool. Always use a Teflon or silicone based lubricant.


----------



## Dantheman300z (Jun 15, 2018)

No better way for winterization than to remove the direction eyeball and plug it.


----------



## zrock (Jun 16, 2018)

Dantheman300z said:


> Vaseline is a horrible idea, petroleum based products should not be used on gaskets or o-rings associated with a pool. Always use a Teflon or silicone based lubricant.



Thats actually the installation process from the manufacturer of the products. (at least the ones that come with instructions) Their will be more oil coming from peoples body then what would come from the gasket if done properly


----------



## zrock (Jun 16, 2018)

Dantheman300z said:


> No better way for winterization than to remove the direction eyeball and plug it.



Anyoen pool iv ever seen winterized has always been drained below the eyeballs


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 16, 2018)

Dantheman300z said:


> Vaseline is a horrible idea, petroleum based products should not be used on gaskets or o-rings associated with a pool. Always use a Teflon or silicone based lubricant.


I agree petroleum based product should not be used. Here are 4 alternative products like Waxelene.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/theoil...eak-your-toxic-petroleum-jelly-addiction/amp/
I really prefer the reddish color high temp silicone gasket as a 3 rd gasket that is more durable than the cork gasket.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jun 18, 2018)

That is likely because the gasket is made of silicone.  

Is the leak between the gasket and the pool wall?  Or is the fitting itself leaking?


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 18, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> That is likely because the gasket is made of silicone.
> 
> Is the leak between the gasket and the pool wall?  Or is the fitting itself leaking?


It was the fitting inside that was leaking so MasterLoc paste which is much better than Teflon Tape or Teflon Paste fixed it!


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jun 18, 2018)

Dope is the dope!  I always tell people when they have leaks that teflon tape is to prevent binding/galling and paste is for sealing.  Tough concept to grasp I guess.


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 18, 2018)

sportbikerider78 said:


> Dope is the dope!  I always tell people when they have leaks that teflon tape is to prevent binding/galling and paste is for sealing.  Tough concept to grasp I guess.


If the plastic threaded pipe was tapered then the Tape or Teflon would work! However it is not tapered and under 20 PSI  It is a tough one! I saw this same issue on other sites with NO solution
Only the MegaLoc can take the pressure with NO taper!


----------



## Don2222 (Jun 19, 2021)

After a while last summer those white gaskets started leaking! It made a big rust stain from the filter return fitting right down to the ground!
So this year I went to my pool specialist and he recommended a more rubbery black gasket, one on the inside and one on the outside with the cork gasket on the outside over the black gasket so the black gasket does not rip or stretch.
I also did not tighten it down too much so the cork gasket does not rip!
Then I had to wire wheel the rust and used ultra high temp flat white header paint to make it look decent!
So hope this works better!!








						Return Fitting Gasket for Above Ground Pools (Pack of 2 Rubber and 2 Cork) | Pool Supplies Canada
					

Return Fitting Gasket for Above Ground Pools (Pack of 2 Rubber and 2 Cork) - perfect for replacing your old above ground pool return jet gaskets.




					www.poolsuppliescanada.ca


----------

